# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Largest ever military drone, National Chung-Shan Institute of Science and Technology, Taoyuan City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - National Chung-Shan Institute of Science and Technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "Taiwan unveils its biggest ever military drone"

August 12, 2015

----------

